# Gun Shows versus Internet selling/On Line Selling...



## SteveS (Mar 6, 2003)

Frantz said:


> Can one of you guys post just a simple list or verify my list of steps for selling a handgun online out of state?
> 
> 1. Post ad and sell gun
> 2. Buyer pays
> ...


1. Post ad and sell gun.
2. Buyer makes arrangements to have it shipped to FFL. You do not need to ship it from an FFL, but it must be received by an FFL.
3. Buyers FFL should send or fax a copy of their FFL. You can verify it's authenticity here.
4. Receive payment.
5. Package and ship the handgun through a common carrier (I have used FedEx in the past). There are some requirements which I can detail if you want.

You are free to add any other steps, such as having an FFL ship the gun, but there is no legal requirement to do so, though I am sure there are plenty of FFL's that would be happy for the business.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

SteveS said:


> 1. Post ad and sell gun.
> 2. Buyer makes arrangements to have it shipped to FFL. You do not need to ship it from an FFL, but it must be received by an FFL.
> 3. Buyers FFL should send or fax a copy of their FFL. You can verify it's authenticity here.
> 4. Receive payment.
> ...


What I've found is that it's actually cheaper to ship a handgun through your FFL. The reason being that they can ship it via priority mail. An unlicensed person that is shipping a handgun has to ship it overnight using Fedex or UPS. I sold a .357 last year out of state and it was going to cost me about $75 to ship it, vs. about $35 to go through my FFL.

Rifles are a different story though and it's cheaper to ship them yourself. That being said, what I've found recently is that a lot of FFLs won't receive a gun that has been shipped by an individual. It shouldn't really matter to them as they have to do the same work at their end regardless, but for some reason it does.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

I've bought and sold probably a dozen guns over the Internet over the last few years. It can be a bit of a hassle, but you open yourself up to such a greater audience that it's worth it. I've used gunbroker, auctionarms.com, Gunsamerica, and a few different forums. I prefer forums as there isn't an additional fee tacked on. One really good forum for buying and selling is 24hourcampfire.com. There used to be a couple more but many of them have shut down buying/selling guns in their classifieds.

As far as requiring a buyer to meet at the sheriff's office, I guess that is up to the o.p. to stipulate. I wouldn't have a problem doing that for a local sale, even though I'm not sure it is needed. For a handgun the buyer has to get a permit to purchase prior to buying anyway, and that in and of itself is going to weed out some questionable types. For those of us that have a CPL, we don't need a permit prior to purchasing (one of the great things about having one as it makes buying and transporting so much easier), but again, I wouldn't have an issue if there was a pistol locally I wanted to buy to meet at the sheriff to complete the transaction.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

windknot said:


> I lied....it's actually $35 bucks but that includes shipping and insurance on pistol....dont know what it costs to do it for a long gun though.
> 
> 
> Here's my steps (mind you, I'm a bit anal)
> ...


As often as I use paypal for other stuff, I wouldn't use it for these transactions. Not only are you breaking their rules, but you are opening yourself up to potential legal action if they find out.


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

Learning curve aside, I've found the on-line selling experience to be pretty positive - Sold my pistol for asking price and already have cash in bank in less than a week....there was so much interest from just the MIGO site that when I was digging through my safe, I found a little 22mag pistol that I forgot I even owned - so I posted that and believe I've already sold that too, and I just put it on last night. 

If I can re-arrange my schedule to meet in Birch Run at the gun show on Saturday, I'll have sold all three in under a week!!!


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

Sheridan Arms in Saginaw Township charges $35 to ship, insure and handle the paperwork on pistols and $45 for long guns unless going to the far corners of the country where shipping charges may be slightly more. 

Interestingly though, they WILL NOT ship to California or New York under any circumstances .

I did a search on gunbroker and it gave me maybe a dozen FFL's that handle shipping within a 10 mile radius of my home - many had similar or lesser pricing, but most were home businesses and my time schedule required me to go to the brick and mortar store...so there's lots of options. 

**Disclaimer - I do not work for, advertise for, or solicit for the company listed above - they just did me good, so I'll give them a kudos!

(They're also a Class III dealer and have some really, REALLY cool things to drool over)


----------



## SteveS (Mar 6, 2003)

bersh said:


> What I've found is that it's actually cheaper to ship a handgun through your FFL. The reason being that they can ship it via priority mail. An unlicensed person that is shipping a handgun has to ship it overnight using Fedex or UPS. I sold a .357 last year out of state and it was going to cost me about $75 to ship it, vs. about $35 to go through my FFL.


Good point. If you have a dealer that is willing to do it for that, then it is worth it.


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

I listed three guns and sold three guns in less than a week. One (1911) went out of state - buyer offered character references from local sheriff's department - I called and the Sgt. that I talked to says the guy was AOK. #2 - Marlin Guide Gun Buyer called and asked to meet at Birch Run Gun Show - No problem there. #3 - Little Mini Pistol I forgot I even owned, guy called this a.m. and said to meet him at Saginaw Sheriff's Department and BOOM GOES THE DYNAMITE - #3 Sold.!!!!!

While I was there, I asked the gentleman behind the counter if they often had people coming into the lobby to do a gun deal and he nodded for me to turn around and there were two guys waiting behind me to do the same thing....his exact words....."EVERY DAY."

Oh yeah....Cash in today, new Citori in 16Ga ordered early this afternoon....out with the old and in with the NEW!!!!!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Which site did you wnd up selling them on?


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

I've wanted a 16 ga. Citori for a while now - if you decide to sell that one I think I have a buyer lined up already.


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

I never had to go past MIGO - 

I got way more interest that I ever imagined/or wanted - I sent a lot of photos via email out, and didnt get common courtesy responses from most of them. 

took up a great deal of my time, but I got what I needed cash wise/relatively quickly and now my new gun is on the way!!!!


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

You know...there's a lot of them still out there from that limited run. If you're willing to take a standard field grade, they're available pretty cheap in a lot of places....I was ecstatic to get the Lightning Feather at 6.5# for 1600 bucks (Saved just shy of a grand over the Superlight Feather) and only a couple of ounces more!!!


----------

